# Best heads



## Tim68 (Dec 1, 2019)

Whats your opinion on the best of theses 400 heads.
#16, 12, 13, or 62?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Most all big valve Pontiac heads flow the same. So any head with 2.11" intakes and screw-in rocker arm studs are best.


----------



## Tim68 (Dec 1, 2019)

PontiacJim said:


> Most all big valve Pontiac heads flow the same. So any head with 2.11" intakes and screw-in rocker arm studs are best.


Thanks, Jim
So is the HP difference in the cam?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Tim68 said:


> Thanks, Jim
> So is the HP difference in the cam?


Mostly when you compare big valve heads with big valve heads. Some heads have small valves and press-in studs, so lower HP. You also can have different carb jetting, distributor settings, exhaust manifolds. Pontiac uses the same lift on most cams, but you will note the duration changes. As the durations gets bigger, it raises the RPM range of power band for a given engine. Pontiac typically used 1 step lower on the cam if an automatic versus a manual trans.


----------



## Tim68 (Dec 1, 2019)

PontiacJim said:


> Mostly when you compare big valve heads with big valve heads. Some heads have small valves and press-in studs, so lower HP. You also can have different carb jetting, distributor settings, exhaust manifolds. Pontiac uses the same lift on most cams, but you will note the duration changes. As the durations gets bigger, it raises the RPM range of power band for a given engine. Pontiac typically used 1 step lower on the cam if an automatic versus a manual trans.


I’ll be running Comp cam XE268H with Pro-Mag lifters, Magnum roller 1.52 rockers, .30 bore, forged piston and forged H rods. Topped with #16 big valve heads complete Stage 1 by Nitemare Performance. 
When it comes to settling up the carb and distributer I have a lot to learn. Choosing the jet size, metering rod size, advance springs and weights. No clue on how to chose the correct sizes.
Any suggestions?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Tim68 said:


> Whats your opinion on the best of theses 400 heads.
> #16, 12, 13, or 62?


I'll echo what Jim said. Pretty much all D-port Pontiac heads have the same port volume and shape. Differences if any will be in the size/shape of the combustion chambers, valve sizes, and rocker studs (screw in vs. pressed in). Across those you listed, almost no difference that I'm aware of except maybe slight variance in chamber volume. 

Bear


----------



## Tim68 (Dec 1, 2019)

Finally have it together. This is the first Pontiac I have done I a while so let me know if you see anything that is not correct.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Did you go with dished pistons to lower compression?

Looks good.


----------



## Tim68 (Dec 1, 2019)

Dished with valve release. Should have about 9.4:1


----------



## Tim68 (Dec 1, 2019)

It didn’t need bored but I bored it 30 over to help with the compression


----------

